# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Mein Homespot

## marc

Hi Forum,
wie wrs wenn jeder mal seinen Homespot kurz beschreibt. Ist doch interessant zu wissen, wo die Anderen denn so surfen, bei welchen Bedingungen usw. Vielleicht kommt man ja mal in die Gegend!?! Vielleicht mit Link zum Touri-Verband.

----------


## marc

Hi Forum,
ich mach dann mal den Anfang und beschreib dann mal meinen Homespot "Losheimer Stausee" im Saarland:

Ist halt ein recht kleiner, idyllisch gelegener Stausee und eher ein Bade- bzw Tretbootsee, der auch stark von Taucher frequentiert wird. Binnenseetypisch ist der Wind halt sehr unkonstant und sehr big. Da von drei Seiten (bis auf die Uferstrae in SO) her in einer Mulde liegt, ist auch meist der Uferbereich windabgedeckt und der Wind kann einem oben auf dem Parkplatz die Mtze verblasen, aber dann unter am Strand is halt dann nicht mehr viel Wind!!

- Alles Wissenswerte: 
wie Campingpltze, Anfahrt, Gre, Lage des Sees ber die Homepage des Tourismusverbandes http://www.losheim.de/losheim/Tourismus.html 

- aktuelle Windverhltnisse: 
aktuelles Wetter: http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/eu_d.html
Vorhersage: http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de...cast/9703.html

- Beste Windrichtung: NO bzw SO Winde kommen recht frei rein und man kann die ganze Lnge des Sees nutzen.

- Hauptwindrichtung: SW Winde heit: querfahren und oft Windabdeckung der unteren Hlfte, dann mu man beim Tretbootverleih einsteigen und sich mit dem Steg, Boote, Segel die untere Hlfte teilen  

- Gre: ca 400x1200m siehe auch Lageplan unter www.losheim.de

- Kosten: Surfen 5,-€; Parken: 1,- € fr 2 Std und 2,- € fr den Tag 
Parkgebhren ganzjhrig, Surfgebhren nur wenn Tretbootverleih geffnet hat, oder auf der gegenberliegenden Seite Badesaison ist.

- sanitre Anlagen (nut Toiletten) ganzjhrig geffnet

Hier noch ein paar Bilder (Rider "Maikel")

----------


## TomFlensburg

Mein favorit-spot, wenn auch ne knappe Std entfernt ist die kleine Bucht bei Kegns 45 min von der dnischen Grenze.

Bei Sdwind kann man weite Schlge fahren. Bei West und Ost geht der Spot auch gut, nur kann man da nur kurze Schlge fahren. Ist sehr weit raus ein Stehrevier mit ausschliesslich Windwellen. Und wenn mal garnichts mehr geht wird man immer wieder an eine Kste angetrieben.

Parken kann man 10m vom Wasser und im Gras auf- und abriggen. Durchschnittlich 2-3 gute Surftage pro Woche hat man da. Wer mag kann einmal die Strasse berqueren und an der offenen Ostsee surfen.

Toilletten gibt es 100m entfernt. 

Alles kostenlos.

Fr Anfnger und Aufsteiger optimal.

----------


## benNe.de

Moiiinsennnnn,

mein Homespot? Hmm hier gibbet nichts geiles, ab und zu mal Tenderingssee in Voerde oder Xantener See in Xanten, ansonsten ds ich mit nem Ford Transit, 3 Leute 6 Boards und keine ahnung wie vielen Segeln, nach Holland ans Isselmeer oder Amstelmeer, beides super geile Surfspots

Regards

benne

----------


## marc

Der Bostalsee im nrdlichen Saarland gelegen ist der "Surf- und Seglersee". Bei guter Windvorhersage zum Wochenende sieht man Kennzeichen wie PS, KL, KH, des angrenzenden Rheinland -Pfalz

Es gibt eine gute Infrastruktur mit Campingplatz, Surfschule (www.bostalsee.com), ffentlichen sanitren Einrichtungen und sogar einer Segelmacherei mit Reparaturservice (www.lefebre sails.com) 

Ich selbst bin dort erst 3x gesurft, da ich den Losheimer Stausee bevorzuge (20min Anfahrt) und der Bostalsee von meinem Wohnort aus etwa 1 Std Anfahrt hat.

Aber vom Hren sagen, funktioniert der Wind bei allen Windrichtungen. Der Wind kommt frei ber den weitlufigen See rein. 

- Alles Wissenswerte ber den Touriverband: www.bostalsee.de unter "Fr Aktive" befindet sich alles ber "Segeln und Surfen"

- Webcam: www.bostalsee.de unter "Aktuelles"

- Windvorhersage http://www.windfinder.com/wind-cgi/s...ATIONSNR=de122 oder http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de...ast/10712.html

----------


## Mad Murphy

Hi marc,

du solltest vielleich mal fters den Bostalsee testen. Man lernt nette Leute kennen und es hat meist 1BfT mehr als in Losheim! Ich fahre von Merzig aus immer nach Gonnesweiler - es lohnt sich!

Mad Murphy

----------


## HGW

Anfangs:Tenderingssee (eigentlich unsurfbar)
Dann: Greifswalder Bodden (sehr einsteigerfreundlich langer Stehbereich, Sandbank zum Springen)
Lubmin - AKW(nette Welle bei SW - mittlerweile aber nciht mehr mit dem KFZ zu ereichen)
Nordstrand auf Rgen (Traumhafte Gegend, fr Ostsee akzeptable Welle, Hufig Menschenleer)

Fr 2 Monate: Moulay Bouzakthoun (Aufgeschnittene Fsse vom Riff, Seeigel, Orkas - aber dafr traumhaft lange Wellen und hufig Wind und einfach ein angenehmeres Leben)

Seid letztem Herbst, insbsSeptember: Massvlakte in NL - da wird jetzt wohl leider gebuddelt und der Umsonststehplatz ist geschlossen :-(
Gibt aber fr jede Windrichtung immer etwas brauchbares. Auch schon mal t raumhafte Tage gehabt. Leder ist der Wind bei Perfekten Wellenbedingungen scheinbar immer sehr Big.

Ich hoffe, es gibt bis Ende des Monats noch mal ordentlich ballert.

----------


## marc

@mad murphy: Hab dir eine Private Nachricht geschickt!! Meld dich mal!!

----------


## marc

ich hab den Thread mal hochgesetzt, dann brauchst nicht so lange zu suchen!!

----------


## jou

Wegbeschreibung:

  

von Aachen: Autobahn A4 Richtung Kln sind es ca.18 min. ausfahrt 5 Eschweiler abfahren nach links richtung Hehlrath auf der L240 erste Groe Strae rechts auf die Alsdorferstrae L238 abbiegen bis zum Kreisverkehr dann links dann der Beschilderung zum VWVBlaustensee folgen. Achtung es gibt am Kreisverkehr einen Parkplatz nicht dort parken da es da keine Mglichkeiten gibt ans Wasser zu kommen...



Spotbedingungen:

Am Blausteinsee gibt es nur einen Einstiegspunkt, der liegt am Nord-Westlichen Teil des Sees.

Der Wind weht hier meistens aus SW bis NW, beste Jahreszeit Herbst-Frhjahr.

Es gibt eine Wiese zum aufriggen fr Surfer direkt am Parkplatz, der Parkplatz ist in der Hauptsaison am Wochenende Kostenpflichtig.

An der Einstiegstelle sind rechts und links Bojen. Im rechten Bereich ist ein kleiner Badebereich im Linken Bereich sind Taucher, der Taucherbereich

zieht sich am Ufer entlang (strt aber keinesweges beim Surfen : ).

Kiten ist an diesem See verboten worden.


Fotos:



gre jonas

----------

